# Chickipedia



## Costas (May 4, 2009)

Μετά τη Wikipedia, η... Chickipedia!


----------



## stathis (May 4, 2009)

Με μια βιαστική ματιά, βλέπω ότι στην κατηγορία Politics περιλαμβάνονται και τα εξής "chicks": Άνγκελα Μέρκελ, Μάργκαρετ Θάτσερ, Ελισάβετ Β', Ζαν ντ' Αρκ και Ποκαχόντας (λόγω τιμής)...


----------



## curry (May 4, 2009)

Τα ύστερα του κόσμου!!!


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 5, 2009)

Μας δοξάζει η Δήμητρα Ματσούκα.
Έβαλα και Bakoyanni στα Διάφορα, αλλά μου κόλλησε το σέρτς.


----------



## daeman (May 5, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Έβαλα και Bakoyanni στα Διάφορα, αλλά μου κόλλησε το σέρτς.


 
Σας ικετεύω να μη χρησιμοποιήσετε επ' ουδενί το πατρικό της, δηλαδή το όνομα του Δρακουμέλ σε αναζήτηση, γιατί υπάρχει σοβαρός κίνδυνος να κρεμάσει το γκουγκλ, ακόμη και να καταρρεύσει όλο το διαδίκτυο!!!;)


----------



## Zazula (May 6, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Έβαλα και Bakoyanni στα Διάφορα, αλλά μου κόλλησε το σέρτς.


Σε λάθος μέρος ψάχνατε — εδώ έχει ολόκληρο ανιμέισον δικό της:




 
ΥΓ Τελικά το 'χει το σόι — τούτο 'δώ είναι το ποστ νούμερο 31*666* της Λεξιλογίας.


----------



## Costas (May 6, 2009)

stathis said:


> Με μια βιαστική ματιά, βλέπω ότι στην κατηγορία Politics περιλαμβάνονται και τα εξής "chicks": Άνγκελα Μέρκελ, Μάργκαρετ Θάτσερ, Ελισάβετ Β', Ζαν ντ' Αρκ και Ποκαχόντας (λόγω τιμής)...


Μια χαρά τσικό ήταν η Θάτσερ [1] [2].


----------

